# Välkomna till det skandinaviska forumet!

## Yarrick

Hej alla!

Detta är det nya skandinaviska forumet. Här pratar vi norska, svenska och danska. 

Guiden till att förnorska gentoo fungerar även för svenska/danska, med små ändringar.

Missa inte de officiella gentoo IRC-kanalerna på norska, danska och svenska! 

Se här: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

/ErikLast edited by Yarrick on Sun Nov 30, 2003 12:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ozt

yess!!

fan vad skönt =)

----------

## helmers

Vel, det er vel kanskje best at vi klumper oss, var ganske stille på det norske forumet i alle fall.   :Wink: 

----------

## nempo

hehe, jag har då aldrig varit där ;P

----------

## snutte

Va gott. Detta var efterlängtat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spiff

Blir alltid paff när jag ser folk posta i scandinaviska forumen... alla känns som avlägsna Jänkar mer eller mindre innan de plödsligt dyker upp här  :Smile: 

----------

## frippz

Wunderschön! Det var på tiden att det blev av!  :Smile: 

----------

## Behemoth

yay!

----------

## shagrat

Hei, hei alle nordmenn, dansker og svensker!

----------

## LimeFrog

Känns skönt att vara tillbaks efter en längre tids avbrott!  :Smile: 

----------

## frippz

Gick strömmen i Skövde eller...?  :Razz: 

Hur är sommaren där uppe förresten?  :Wink: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Hehe, nej däremot har jag syndat och testat diverse olika distro's under en längre tid men har nu funnit hem till Gentoo igen. Samt så har jag varit uppe i Enköping och jobbat ett halvår utan dator.  :Very Happy: 

Jo då det är helt okej här, ca 21 grader och sol för det mesta.  :Smile: 

Edit: 10/7 Är numera 29,5 grader och sol.  :Cool: 

----------

## bergelin

Jag blev också lite överraskad när jag såg hur många trådar som gjorts här. Kul initiativ med ett skandinaviskt forum   :Smile: 

----------

## drroy

No e det bære & skriv som man aldri ha gjort før! yay   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CheatCat

Det verkar ju vara heldött på det här forumet..  :Sad: 

----------

## kallamej

 *CheatCat wrote:*   

> Det verkar ju vara heldött på det här forumet.. 

 

Tja, det finns ju inte så mycket som är specifikt för det skandinaviska språkrummet och de flesta av oss klarar ju att formulera oss på och förstå engelska.

----------

## bittin

Hejsan, ja hemskt trevligt att Gentoo har en Skandinavisk Forumdel, ska väl försöka bli lite aktiv här nu när jag satt upp en Gentoo Server som har haft 1 månads uptime so far  :Smile: 

----------

